
Ask HN: What are in your ToLearn list? - chauhankiran
If not everybody, many dev maintain a ToLearn list which contains just a possible points of what he&#x2F;she will learn. I am curious what possible thing may it include other than language&#x2F;framework&#x2F;software (e.g. non-technical)?
======
tmaly
I want to learn to improve my soft skills to do a cold approach as the first
part of a Customer Development interviewing.

Learning systemd scripting as I ran into all my scripts breaking when I
upgraded my ubuntu server.

At some point I also want to work through the basic machine learning concepts
in the book Collective Intelligence.

------
adventured
I've spent the last few years reading/learning everything I can get my hands
on involving artificial intelligence and CRISPR. Along with VR/AR and
robotics, I consider them to be among the most important areas of
extraordinary potential for the next several decades at a minimum.

------
pizza
Nanotech textbook

Some Freud books

"Logistics" (catch-all) research

Brain-computer interfaces

Haskell..

Quantum mechanics & computing

More information theory

Maybe some more critical theory / philosophy

------
jetti
Docker

AWS/GCE

Machine Learning

More AI

Front End Web Development

------
billconan
ai

Robotics

Web assembly

~~~
chauhankiran
any other than technical?

------
mabynogy
Kaldi [http://kaldi-asr.org/](http://kaldi-asr.org/)

OpenCV

